# Calling moose @ night



## shell waster (Jun 19, 2007)

Never employed this technique, but have heard of others thatdo. Varying of reports of time of night to call then return in morning to hunt..any thoughts?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Seems to be a form of poaching.. after dusk .... be careful......


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

I've called them right up till last light then return in the morning only to have them right on top of me pretty much. Seems to be an common practice farer north then we are I hear of a lot of groups going out the night before along rivers in boats an calling in different areas the returning the next morning an try afew soft grunts to see if anything came to the area during the night.

Matt


----------

